# Coordinato



## emma1968

Ciao,
" Come mi hai richiesto ti manderò tutti gli articoli in coordinato" 

"As you required, I'll send you all the items ???????  (sheet, blanket,quilt with the same draw)"

Qualcuno può dirmi come tradurre "in coordinato"?


----------



## shamblesuk

..at the same time?


----------



## emma1968

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> ..at the same time?



No Shamb, it's not what I'm looking for


----------



## nickditoro

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> " Come mi hai richiesto ti manderò tutti gli articoli in coordinato"
> 
> "As you required, I'll send you all the items ??????? (sheet, blanket,quilt with the same draw)"
> 
> Qualcuno può dirmi come tradurre "in coordinato"?


 
Emma, I don't know the (probably) BE phrase "with the same draw," but unless I miss my guess -- or unless the items need to coordinated because they're part of the same collection (e.g., "Martha Stewart Everyday") or need to be color coordinated -- I take this to mean that they'll be shipped in the same container or, if they need to be in separate boxes, they'll be shipped at the same time. 

Nick

[Edited for a redundancy]


----------



## Tatzingo

nickditoro said:
			
		

> Emma, I don't know the (probably) BE phrase "with the same draw,"
> 
> Nick



Nick

I'm not quite sure whether that is a BE phrase at all. Maybe it's down to  my rather limited knowledge but wasn't Emma talking about draws in the context  of quilts, sheets and blankets?

Tatz.


----------



## shamblesuk

vabbe, che pensate di _in the same style/pattern?_


----------



## emma1968

nickditoro said:
			
		

> Emma, I don't know the (probably) BE phrase "with the same draw," but unless I miss my guess -- or unless the items need to coordinated because they're part of the same collection (e.g., "Martha Stewart Everyday") or need to be color coordinated -- I take this to mean that they'll be shipped in the same container or, if they need to be in separate boxes, they'll be shipped at the same time.
> 
> Nick
> 
> [Edited for a redundancy]


We make linen for newborn and in the new collection we have some items made with the same draw.   ES: the same little elephant is drawn on the sheet on the quilt and on the blanket. Each of them is separately  confectioned. So you can buy the single item or "il coordinato"


----------



## nickditoro

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Nick
> 
> I'm not quite sure whether that is a BE phrase at all. Maybe it's down to my rather limited knowledge but wasn't Emma talking about draws in the context of quilts, sheets and blankets?
> 
> Tatz.


 
Tatzingo,

That occurred to me, too ("Martha Stewart Everyday"), but I've never heard that phrase. In fact, I don't see in Webster's Third International a definition of "draw" that fits this context. 

Nick


----------



## nickditoro

emma1968 said:
			
		

> We make linen for newborn and in the new collection we have some items made with the same draw. ES: the same little elephant is drawn on the sheet on the quilt and on the blanket. Each of them is separately confectioned. So you can buy the single item or "il coordinato"


 
Oh, I see now. You would just say "in the same pattern," or, as I suggested with the "Martha Stewart Everyday" collection, that they're part of the same designer collection or however the retailer is presenting them as a coordinated set.

Make sense?

Nick


----------



## emma1968

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> vabbe, che pensate di _in the same style/pattern?_


Sì, così potrebbe andare ma pensavo ci fosse qualcosa di più appropriato!!!


----------



## sweet_cate

emma1968 said:
			
		

> We make linen for newborn and in the new collection we have some items made with the same draw. ES: the same little elephant is drawn on the sheet on the quilt and on the blanket. Each of them is separately confectioned. So you can buy the single item or "il coordinato"


 
Questo non va bene quindi?

Mi sembra la traduzione quasi letterale di ciò che capisco io con la parola "coordinato" che siano poi disegnini o colori non importa, sono comunque coordinati fra loro, cioè stesso disegno su tessuto e biancheria diversa.


items need to coordinated because they're part of the same collection (e.g., "Martha Stewart Everyday") or need to be color coordinated -- 

Proprio no Emma68?


----------



## nickditoro

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Sì, così potrebbe andare ma pensavo ci fosse qualcosa di più appropriato!!!


 
Emma, do multiple items purchased "in coordinato" have a different price than if they were purchased separately? In other words, if I were going to buy the sheet and the quilt with the little elephant, would I choose them as a "package" and expect to pay a single "package price" as opposed to selecting them separately? 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## emma1968

nickditoro said:
			
		

> Emma, do multiple items purchased "in coordinato" have a different price than if they were purchased separately? In other words, if I were going to buy the sheet and the quilt with the little elephant, would I choose them as a "package" and expect to pay a single "package price" as opposed to selecting them separately?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


No, the price doesn't change!!!
Es. sheet 10euro,  blanket 10euro quilt 10euro.
If you buy  "il coordinato" you always pay  30euro

Why? Is there a difference in the other way ?


----------



## nickditoro

emma1968 said:
			
		

> No, the price doesn't change!!!
> Es. sheet 10euro, blanket 10euro quilt 10euro.
> If you buy "il coordinato" you always pay 30euro
> 
> Why? Is there a difference in the other way ?


 
I was trying to see if there was something more to "il coordinato" than the design of the items themselves. From what you're saying there isn't. 

To explain about pricing differences, retailers often bundle items and sell them in a package at a lower cost than if the customer would have purchased each item separately ("value packaging"). 

Nick


----------



## emma1968

Grazie ragazzi!!!


----------



## Silvia

items matching together? Gli articoli non devono essere identici, ma essere coordinati. Per esempio il lenzuolo con Winnie the Pooh è giallo, e la federa del cuscino altrettanto, ma il copriletto è arancione


----------



## emma1968

nickditoro said:
			
		

> Oh, I see now. You would just say "in the same pattern," or, as I suggested with the "Martha Stewart Everyday" collection, that they're part of the same designer collection or however the retailer is presenting them as a coordinated set.
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> Nick



Ok, I'll choose "the same pattern" one,  because  the "coordinated set" seems to me  something you have to sell all together, doesn't it? In my specific case the 3 articles are separated in selling.


----------



## nickditoro

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll choose "the same pattern" one, because the "coordinated set" seems to me something you have to sell all together, doesn't it? In my specific case the 3 articles are separated in selling.


 
No, I would still use coordinated set, since it's probably clear to both seller and buyer that the term doesn't affect price. The only reason I got into the price aspect was by way of trying to understand your full meaning. 

Nick


----------



## emma1968

nickditoro said:
			
		

> No, I would still use coordinated set, since it's probably clear to both seller and buyer that the term doesn't affect price. The only reason I got into the price aspect was by way of trying to understand your full meaning.
> 
> Nick



But using "coordinated set" in my opinion is a bit confused.

In other words, isn't a set  something composed at the beginning, with a precise number of articles ?


----------



## nickditoro

emma1968 said:
			
		

> But using "coordinated set" in my opinion is a bit confused.
> 
> In other words, isn't a set something composed at the beginning, with a precise number of articles ?


 
It depends on how the retailer presents it. Take a look at the website for Target, one of the largest retailers in the U.S. I've keyed up a particular coodinated set of bath items. They're part of a coordinated set from which the buyer can purchase one or more items. The coordination is in the design and presentation (same manufacturer); there's no price advantage in this case of buying things at the same time. 

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=sc_iw_r_1_0/601-3111389-6515305?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000BUYH94

Also see a page from Best Buy's web site (they're the largest electronics retailer in the U.S.) for an example of value packaging (bundling) where the package is at lower cost than the individual items. Here, coordination has little to do with design or necessarily the same manufacturer, but is the retailer's way of moving his inventory at a lower cost to the consumer.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=category&id=pcmcat90700050003

I truly hope I haven't confused you more than I've helped you!!

Nick


----------



## Silvia

What about the idea of "items matching with others"? The keyword is they have to match, they don't have to have the same pattern. They must be part of a same line, but please see my example above.

One can be a self-coloured item, and its match can be with flowers, but in the same shade.


----------



## You little ripper!

"Come mi hai richiesto ti manderò tutti gli articoli in coordinato" 

_As requested I will forward all matching items._


----------



## utente

Ciao emma-

alcune possibilità:

with the same design / pattern (similar to in the same design / pattern)

from the same line

from the same set

Mi piace l'idea di cate--  from the same collection


----------



## emma1968

utente said:
			
		

> Ciao emma-
> 
> alcune possibilità:
> 
> with the same design / pattern (similar to in the same design / pattern)
> 
> from the same line
> 
> from the same set
> 
> Mi piace l'idea di cate--  from the same collection



Sorry but from" the same collection" as Kate said seems to me not a proper meaning of what I'm looking for, because these articles are not created to get part of a collection.
I prefer   "same disign/same pattern/matching items/" that seem very similar  one another


----------



## Silvia

Here is an example of coordinato.

As you can see, there are 4 different "patterns", but they match. There may be "recurring" features, small details, or as I said earlier, matching colours.


----------



## emma1968

Silvia said:
			
		

> What about the idea of "items matching with others"? The keyword is they have to match, they don't have to have the same pattern. They must be part of a same line, but please see my example above.
> 
> One can be a self-coloured item, and its match can be with flowers, but in the same shade.


 Yes Silvia, I didn't realize your attempt could work. Indeed our items can be made with different fabric, obviously being careful at the shade, for example the sheet can be made with a white fabric and embroidered with a little dog, the quilt can be made with a flowered withe and blue fabric and embroidered with the same little dog.


----------



## emma1968

Silvia said:
			
		

> Here is an example of coordinato.
> 
> As you can see, there are 4 different "patterns", but they match. There may be "recurring" features, small details, or as I said earlier, matching colours.


The pattern( che a quanto ho capito è il motivo, il ricamo)  for us is always the same changes only the fabric.
So, on the basis of that, what do you think is the best solution?


----------



## Silvia

Se sei sicura che i disegni sono tutti esattamente identici, puoi dire "the same pattern".

Oh non avevo visto il tuo post 26, allora non puoi dire che hanno lo stesso pattern. Credo che dovrai usare matching items.


----------



## emma1968

Silvia said:
			
		

> Se sei sicura che i disegni sono tutti esattamente identici, puoi dire "the same pattern".
> 
> Oh non avevo visto il tuo post 26, allora non puoi dire che hanno lo stesso pattern. Credo che dovrai usare matching items.



Grazie Silvia!!!


----------



## Milvia

I realize I'm terribly late, but I'd like to know whether my idea is right or wrong:

"I'll send you all the items to match"

Can the word match be used like this?


----------



## SunDraw

emma1968 said:


> Ciao,
> " Come mi hai richiesto ti manderò tutti gli articoli in coordinato"
> "As you required, I'll send you all the items ??????? (sheet, blanket,quilt with the same draw)"
> Qualcuno può dirmi come tradurre "in coordinato"?


(In questo caso, con beneficio di brainstorming):
"...all the items in the/our related/corrisponding/suitable choice/range/selection".
Che ne dici?
(e ringrazia che non ti ho tirato fuori "che fanno pendant"! )


----------

